# introducing Mazie



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is little mazie the little neglected ferret I posted about, how can you not love her.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flippin heck is she really definately 10 weeks old? Shes so tiny, and adorable, I hope you can manage to turn her round and I cant wait for the pics of her growing stronger .


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah she has her adult teeth so shes 10-12 weeks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> yeah she has her adult teeth so shes 10-12 weeks


Do you think she will always be diddy now?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you think she will always be diddy now?


yeah i do i have never seen one so small.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Omg, what a little sweetheart. She is adorable.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

*steals*  she is beautiful cannot believe how very tiny she is


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh bless her shes so adorable:001_wub:, im sure she'll thrive now she couldnt be in better hands


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Update :: Mazie now weighs 325 grams, after a week in my care, when she arrive she was just 170 grams, Gracie was 172 grams and today weighs 320  Both girls are doing brilliant, they really have touched my heart.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats a fantastic improvement , it just goes to show what some good food and TLC can do , well done to them and you.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah its quite scary to think in a week they have almost doubled their body weight. I will continue to update this thread weekly.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

an updated pic not brilliant but i think you can see her heads looking much better


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

New weights Mazie is now 410 grams, and Gracie is 388


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are doing amazingly, I can imagine just how proud of them you must be


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I love them they hold a special place in my heart already because they have been through so much, it was their 1st time today playing outside in the run once they get confident i will get better pictures.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww I'm
Glad they are growing away goes to Show what a good diet and great owner does!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Woooohooo Mazie and Gracie are a pound in weight  they ate their 1st every chicken wing (each) they loved them. They had a good play in the run too for 30 minutes before they became tired. so so proud of the 2 little girls.

so in 16 days they have went from 170 gram to 1 pound quite amazing hence Mazies name, she is amazing, and her sister is Grace because i saved her.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats a hell of a milestone, I think youve got every right to be incredibly proud, I have no doubt that these girls wouldnt be here today if they had been left where they were.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks they are so special Gracie loves balls she loves nocking them with her nose while she runs at top speed, I will try and get some photos tomorrow when they have a play in the run.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

lol im envious of your photos!! the vast majority of mine turn out to be multicoloured blobs


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I open the run quietly and make a noise so the ferret stands and stares then i take the picture quick haha.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i do not get the stand and stare i get the rapid leap for freedom 

anyone would think that i mistreat them lol between the six of them they have manages to demolish an entire rabbit today!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

big eaters  I was wise i got my run specially made and had a small hatch/door in one corner so they don't realise if I am opening it while playing.


----------

